# The new kid



## Bayberry (Sep 23, 2007)

Hey, I'm Bay (or Becky) from Maine, and am a Halloween-addicted teenager. Currently working on different projects for Halloween, and just wanted to say 'Hi!'


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

howdy and welcome!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

This is a great start!
Glad to have you here


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Welcome, you will learn a lot here. Glad to have ya!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Bayberry!
This is the best place to fill that "addiction"!


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Welcome Bay!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to the place you will come back to a lot for inspiration.


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome aboard Bay


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Another teenager like me! 
Welome to the board, it's great!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello & welcome you came to the right place


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## Bayberry (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks, everyone. I would've replied a bit sooner, but we had a tornado warning and everything else under the sun, lol. Don't really know what to say, but I'm checking different things out and am really enjoying the atmosphere. Awesome forum.


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Bayberry said:


> Thanks, everyone. I would've replied a bit sooner, but we had a tornado warning and everything else under the sun, lol. Don't really know what to say, but I'm checking different things out and am really enjoying the atmosphere. Awesome forum.


ooh, hope it didn't come your way.
Hope to see some pics soon.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome.


----------

